# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Sub Forum Khusus Posting Pic KOI

## Nathasha

Sekedar saran aja nih, bisa ga yah dibuat sub forum yang isinya khusus buat nge post gambar2 Koi peliharaan sama detail Koi nya.

----------


## owi

> Sekedar saran aja nih, bisa ga yah dibuat sub forum yang isinya khusus buat nge post gambar2 Koi peliharaan sama detail Koi nya.


Biasanya di sub forum apresiasi koi

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Bisa di upload di Thread Apresiasi Koi, tante Nath.

----------


## Rizal61

:Yo:   ::

----------

